# Glass Aquarium Cover



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone know where i can get a glass aquarium over? 

Preferably not at Lucky's aquarium. I rather my money didn't go to them.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm looking for one too.

What size/brand tank is it for? Big al's has the Marineland/perfecto ones, it's $30 for 30x12. Petsmart has the Aqueon ones, probably around the same price… We're looking for a custom one because the stock ones don't fit.


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

why not try your local hardware store or any place that makes windows or mirrors?
We have done that. We join the 2 pieces of glass with duct tape so you can fold one piece of glass back on the other or you can buy those plastic side things to slide the glass into from big als- at least you used to be able to.
I have also seen the handles in Big Als that you can stick onto the glass to open it up.
We have also bought a slightly bigger size top from BA's and then gone to the mirror store and had them cut it down to the proper size. They will polish off the shARP EDGES FOR YOU.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Mops sells glass canopies: http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/glass-canopies-c-1_111.html


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I just found this store recommended by AI. 

Tommy Glass & Mirror CO. (63 silver star blvd, unit D13, 416-754-7530). <== address has been corrected 

I don't know the going price but I find the price pretty good. I paid about $10 for a 1' x 3' with a cut corner (for canister intake/outflow pipes). The size or thickness doesn't change the price too much. Nice people to deal with too.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I cut plexi glass tops for 10$ a reg size 15$ for a 2 peice top  can meet at ai if ya want


----------



## danonano (Nov 10, 2011)

*aquarium cover*

I had a custom top made for my bowfront tank.

initially I had it done in plexiglass but it warped due to the moisture. so I had the main (central) part done in glass by a glass/mirror shop. I attached the curved plexiglass front portion with a hinge from Big Al's. At the back I attached a clear plastic section (also from Big Al's) and cut out the required openings for filter, heater and air tubing.....works great!

hope that was understandable and helpful. if you need a picture let me know.

Dan


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

How thick was the plexi? Sounds like 1/4" if you go thicker, it doesn't sag as much.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I just tried to find that address on Google maps, 63 silver start , but it does not exist, according to Google maps. Is that correct or is there a misspelling or something ? Any chance you'd know the postal code ?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll definitely give acrylic lid a try, but for the piece I was looking for (long and narrow), I thought glass would be better.

Fishfur, email sent.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> I just tried to find that address on Google maps, 63 silver start , but it does not exist, according to Google maps. Is that correct or is there a misspelling or something ? Any chance you'd know the postal code ?


Believe it is silver dart.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry for the typo, you can find it with this address on google map,

d13, 63 Silver Star Blvd
Toronto, ON M1V 5E5


----------

